
Scaling SQLite to 4M QPS on a Single Server (EC2 vs. Bare Metal) - fforflo
https://blog.expensify.com/2018/01/08/scaling-sqlite-to-4m-qps-on-a-single-server/
======
bcrl
Colocation seems to have fallen out of favour over the past decade, but it
still provides the most bang per buck for server performance. The only
difference is that provisioning takes weeks to months vs seconds to minutes
via an API call.

Where this has the most impact on performance and cost is visible in storage
systems. Low tier solutions on AWS have notoriously bad storage performance.
20MB/s is useless for just about anything modern.

